# Wisdom Teeth?



## 1300 Class (May 18, 2011)

I suppose many people have had their wisdom teeth removed, as its a very common issue these days.

I will likely have to have mine out sooner rather than later (have just come back from having an x-ray and report done of my mouth) and will see a specialist on Monday about it, and based on what he says, they will either come out ASAP or within a short amount of time.

Can anyone relate their recovery stories, such as how long it took etc?


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 18, 2011)

It took me about three weeks to get back to eating real food (really, who doesn't want to exist on pudding, ice cream and instant mashed potatoes?). They had to chisel one of my lower ones out in about 20 pieces though. It hurt when I woke up from the anesthetic. 

I managed to avoid dry sockets. I was really careful to not suck on anything, even ice, for those three weeks. I irrigated the sockets just like the nurse showed me.

I went off the Norco after about two days and switched to just ibuprofen. It gave me horrible dry mouth, which increased my risk of dry sockets, and I couldn't stay awake for longer than 20 minutes while I was taking it.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2011)

Hmmm...mine is kind of a horror story.

The uppers were impacted and my parents kept putting off getting them extracted because at the time they had no dental insurance but the pressure on my cheekbones were so excruciating that they had to borrow the money to pay for it. It was emergency surgery and I was on asthma meds so all they could give me was a local and laughing gas. They said I would feel no pain but some pressure. I felt everything.

My mouth is small and they tore both corners and dislocated my jaw in the process. I couldn't move my mouth for days, drank nothing but water for a couple of weeks and was able to eat solids after about a month. Oh and even though I kept ice on my cheeks, the swelling was very bad, very painful.

The good news is that I don't have wisdom teeth in the bottom at all. The dentist explained to my folks that it's proof we're still 'evolving' LOL

My story has to be one of the best 'worst case scenarios' short of expiring in the chair.

I doubt any of this will happen to you but you DID ask.


----------



## imfree (May 19, 2011)

I had mine surgically removed in 1998, as they were severely impacted, sideways, the dental surgeon said! I was very uncomfortable for a week or two after the surgery and could hardly eat during that time.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 19, 2011)

Mine were impacted, and removing them chipped/cracked some of the surrounding teeth which led to crowns and such. But the teeth were causing headaches, TMJ issues, and bite problems that have never quite been resolved.

My actual removal experience, though, wasn't bad. I made sure I had a little soft serve ice cream before taking any meds, and I forced myself to eat, no matter how long it took, so I wouldn't be taking drugs on an empty stomach which is what makes me so sick. I took the meds as prescribed for a few days, not waiting for pain to take the next dose, but I ate a piece of pizza the day after having them out. Took an hour, but I did it. My mouth was swollen for a few days, but otherwise I recovered pretty quickly despite the minor setback of sutures opening up and such. Honestly, the residual effects of the teeth have been far more problematic than their removal.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 19, 2011)

I had mine removed almost as soon as they came in. They weren't impacted, there was very little pain, and I recovered fully in a few days. But I was young: the older you get, the more problematical any medical procedure seems to be.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 19, 2011)

I had mine removed in October of 2009. They were sideways and impacted. Unfortunately the procedure was done incorrectly, and they took out too much bone. Which has left me with my first cavities more than likely even though I clean the spaces often. The one on my right top is especially painful at times, and I often can't eat sweets because it pains me to do so. 

The recovery process was rough at first, but I was given hydrocodone and tylenol mixed. It made me sick the first time I took it, but after the second pill it kept me grounded through all of it.


----------



## Frankie (May 20, 2011)

I figure I need to post, if only to provide what seems to be the only story about easy wisdom teeth removal.

I had both of my upper wisdom teeth removed in my early 20s. They were not impacted, but they had to go since they were making it difficult for me to open my mouth fully without discomfort. I had each done in separate visits. I kid you not, but my dentist pulled each one out in one piece in literally five seconds. After the Novocaine wore off, I had no pain whatsoever. 

My bottom wisdom teeth never came in, so I've only had to have the top ones removed.


----------



## Paquito (May 20, 2011)

I had mine taken out last December. And from the looks of it, I had a pretty damn good experience.

I guess it's because mine weren't impacted or in a critical condition, but I didn't have a lot of trouble getting my upper wisdom teeth taken out (no bottoms, EVOLUTION FTW). I was off solid food for about two weeks and drugged nicely. Still a lot of discomfort (hurt at times, but honestly it was more annoying than painful), and it being the Christmas holiday made me feel worse.

Just don't use any straws for about a week? I didn't use them for 3 weeks, but I'm really vigilant. And get ready to bleed. A lot. Gauze and good pain meds will be your friends.


----------



## Saoirse (May 20, 2011)

I dont have any on the bottom and the top ones were small and there was enough room for them to come in smoothly.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 20, 2011)

I had mine taken out when I was 18. No problems.

I've worked in the dental field for over 10 years now, if you have any questions, I'd be happy to help as much as I can!


----------



## Tad (May 20, 2011)

I had the 2 on my left taken out in my mid 30s, after putting it off for a decade or so--wasn't a horrible situation, but they just barely came through the gum at the back, creating really deep pockets that dentists were convinced would result in horrific cavities one day.. Apparently the root curves deeper into the bone over time, so the later they come out, the harder it tends to be, hence I eventually decided I should get them out.

I was probably too quick to move back to real food and drinking, as I think I may have broken the stitches on one of the scars (I had a pit there for a while, which kept getting grains of rice stuck in it, but it filled itself in eventually). The bleeding, etc, was yucky, but not too horrible and only for a few days as best as I can remember. I was knocked out during the surgery, and didn't have much pain afterwards--more of an aching, which is annoying and exhausting, than real pain. 

Overall, it disrupted a week or so of my life, and was annoying in diminishing amounts for a couple more weeks, with a bit of extra work rinsing out the scars/pits for quite a few more months after that.


----------



## fritzi (May 20, 2011)

I had 2 strongly diverging experiences:

My first wisdom tooth was taken out when I was 14 under pressure from an overzealous orthodontist.
It was stuck so tightly they had to smash the tooth in my jaw and extract the pieces. After that I was in bed for 2 weeks with fever, had to go for special rinsing back to the doctor everyday.

Traumatized, I delayed taking out the other three wisdom teeth for twenty years.

Then I went to an excellent dental surgeon, had general anesthetics and felt fine afterwards, minimal pain, minimal swelling and everything had healed completely within two weeks. And that had been with all three remaining teeth taken out at once!

So advice: Don't go a dentist who also operates - go to a specialized dental surgeon where you've heard of good results. And let yourself be put out - that's an experience you don't need when conscious!


----------



## J34 (May 21, 2011)

I wish we had shark teeth. Nothing better than having your tooth replenished after its had its run. No cavities, and good bye root canals!

.... "What did you say Doc? You mean my tooth has a cavity and is growing in sideways also? Don't worry it will fall out in a couple of months, and I will have a new one"


----------



## 1300 Class (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  tomorrow is when I visit the surgeon, so all I can do is wait and see what he says now.


----------



## Inhibited (May 22, 2011)

Got my top ones taken out about 5 years ago .... they took them out there and than ... the only thing i was worried about was the needles but they weren't as bad as i thought they would be..... felt some pressure from the pulling etc but thats about it ... Took about 15 minutes more or less.....


----------



## tinkerbell (May 22, 2011)

Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## 1300 Class (May 23, 2011)

Okaydokie. Have just got back from seeing the doc. Decent fellow. Really nice.

Will probably have them out this friday (27th), as they are pretty much fucked, to blunt about it. 

I was planning on going abroad with a few mates for five or so days from the 4th of June. Waiting until I come back is not much of an option because he advised that flying would not be a good idea at all with them.

Which means I would have precisely 8 full days to recover, which he seems to think is enough time to still go. However I am not convinced at all about that, because I think that seems to be overly optimistic of the recovery time. Plus I'm flying, if anything went wrong I would have to see doctors overseas, plus I would still be off a lot of types of food (like rice, which is not good when flying to an Asian nation..). Plus I will have to rearrange two interviews and a training session that week...

It has to be done, and there aren't any choices really. So yup, thats the skinny of it really.


----------



## Shosh (May 23, 2011)

Australian Lord said:


> I suppose many people have had their wisdom teeth removed, as its a very common issue these days.
> 
> I will likely have to have mine out sooner rather than later (have just come back from having an x-ray and report done of my mouth) and will see a specialist on Monday about it, and based on what he says, they will either come out ASAP or within a short amount of time.
> 
> Can anyone relate their recovery stories, such as how long it took etc?



Oh no. Sorry to hear that J.
My best wishes for a quick and painfree as possible experience.

I hope you get to eat icecream and jelly afterwards.


----------



## EMH1701 (May 23, 2011)

Mine were more painful before the removal, but one had a cavity. I lost about 10 pounds while it was hurting because there was so little I could actually eat.

It wasn't that long after it...probably a week or two, I had no major complications.

This was back in the early 00's.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 25, 2011)

> I hope you get to eat icecream and jelly afterwards.


Theres always a plus side.

I just keep being reminded of that poster "Keep Calm and Carry On".


----------



## 1300 Class (May 27, 2011)

Back home. Some discomfort and lower lip still numb. Took first round of meds after managing a bowl of ice cream. One of them still bleeding more than I would like it. Do not think will get much sleep tnight.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 27, 2011)

Don't keep checking to see if its bleeding, and if it IS still bleeding, be sure to bite on the extra gauze they send you home with. But if you keep checking, you'll cause it to bleed more. 

You can also bite on a dampened plain tea bag. It'll taste bad, but the tannic acid in the tea can help stop bleeding. 

You'll be in pain/discomfort, but just stay on top of your pain meds, take them as directed.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 27, 2011)

Feels better after some sleep last night. Bleeding seems to have stopped on one side, and reduced slot on the other, which was where the worst ones were I think. All numbness pretty much gone, and took second round of meds. Has now been about 24 hours since coming out from the anesthetic. 

Thanks tinkerbell


----------



## tinkerbell (May 27, 2011)

No problem! Glad to hear that you're doing pretty well!


----------



## Paquito (May 28, 2011)

Australian Lord said:


> Feels better after some sleep last night. Bleeding seems to have stopped on one side, and reduced slot on the other, which was where the worst ones were I think. All numbness pretty much gone, and took second round of meds. Has now been about 24 hours since coming out from the anesthetic.
> 
> Thanks tinkerbell



Mine bled unequally in the beginning too, it freaked me out cuz my gauze would be pink for one side and then completely red on the other. On pain meds screaming AM I GONNA DIEEEEEE


----------



## 1300 Class (May 28, 2011)

About how long did they continue to bleed for? I understand it can vary from person to person, but I can't really start the next stages until they stop.


----------



## Paquito (May 28, 2011)

Being really vigilant about gauze, I bled for about a week.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 28, 2011)

Bleeding seems to have stopped now. I have now started rinsing with salty water as per my instructions.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 29, 2011)

Sounds like you're doing good!


----------



## 1300 Class (May 30, 2011)

Swelling still an issue, although expected somewhat I suppose despite ice packs. Oh well, just muddling through it all somehow.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 7, 2011)

Had the follow up appointment with the surgeon. He was happy with my progress. Things seem to be recovering reasonably. Can't wait until I'm fully healed and take a nice big burger or Pizza.


----------



## aquagear (Jun 9, 2011)

Many people don't bleed but some get swelling which is more worst than bleeding...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know if it's worse since you can actually bleed TO DEATH but my swelling WAS horrible.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 9, 2011)

I had all 4 of mine taken out at once. I should have taken the pain pills once I got home but procrastinated because the anesthesia still hadn't worn off.


----------



## BlueBurning (Jun 9, 2011)

I was supposed to get all of my wisdom teeth pulled at once but ended up doing it over three visits to the dentist the first being when I was 15 and later having the remaining three pulled when I was 22. I was pretty lucky in all three cases as I was able to eat a few hours afterwards. Heavy bleeding stopped a number of hours afterwards and light bleeding maybe ended a day later. The only other thing I did was gargle with salt water to clean out the sockets.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't know if it's worse since you can actually bleed TO DEATH but my swelling WAS horrible.



Enough swelling and you'll die too.


----------

